# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما حكم قطرة الأنف والعين والأذن للصائم؟

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


 السؤال: ما حكم قطرة الأنف والعين والأذن للصائم؟
 
الجواب:

قطرة الأنف إذا وصلت إلى المعدة فإنها تفطر لما جاء في حديث لقيط بن صبرة حيث قال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( بالغ في الاستنشاق إلا أن تكون صائماً))

فلا يجوز للصائم أن يقطر في أنفه ما يصل إلى معدته، وأما ما لا يصل إلى ذلك من قطرة الأنف فإنها لا تفطر.

وأما قطرة العين ،  ومثلها أيضاً الاكتحال، وكذلك القطرة في الأذن  فإنها لا تفطر الصائم؛ لأنها ليست منصوصاً عليها ، ولا هي بمعنى المنصوص  عليه، والعين ليست منفذاً للأكل والشرب وكذلك الأذن فهي كغيرها من مسام  الجلد،

وقد ذكر أهل العلم أن الإنسان لو لطخ باطن قدمه بشيء فوجد طعمه في حلقه فإنه لا يفطر بذلك؛ لأن ذلك ليس منفذاً،

وعليه لا يكون من أكتحل ، أو قطر في عينه، أو قطر في أذنه مفطراً بذلك ولو وجد طعمه في حلقه، 

ومثل هذا أيضاً  لو ادّهن الصائم بدهن للعلاج، أو لغير العلاج فإنه  لا يضره، وكذلك لو كان عنده ضيق نفس فاستعمل هذا الغاز الذي يبخ في الفم  لأجل تسهيل التنفس، فإنه لا يفطر بذلك؛ لأن ذلك لا يصل إلى المعدة، فلا  يكون أكلاً ولا شرباً.[1]


 السؤال: ما حكم استعمال بخاخ ضيق النفس للصائم وهل يفطر؟
 

الجواب:

هذا البخاخ يتبخر ولا يصل إلى المعدة، فحينئذ نقول لا بأس أن تستعمل هذا البخاخ وأنت صائم، ولا تفطر بذلك ،

لأنه كما قلنا: لا يدخل منه إلى المعدة أجزاء؛ لأنه شيء يتطاير ويتبخر ويزول، ولا يصل منه جرم إلى المعدة،

فيجوز لك أن تستعمله وأنت صائم، ولا يبطل الصوم بذلك. [2]


والله أعلم


الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله
[1]فتاوى أركان الإسلام - فتاوى الصيام - السؤال 423
[2]فتاوى أركان الإسلام - فتاوى الصيام - السؤال 414

----------


## احمد ابو انس

قطرة العين هل تفطر ؟عبد العزيز بن باز



السؤال: استعمال قطرة العين في نهار رمضان هل تفطر أم لا ؟

الإجابة:*الصحيح أن القطرة لا تفطر وإن كان فيها خلاف بين أهل العلم حيث قال بعضهم إنه إذا وصل طعمها إلى الحلق فإنها تفطر. والصحيح أنها لا تفطر مطلقاً؛ لأن العين ليست منفذاً لكن لو قضى احتياطاً وخروجاً من الخلاف من وجد طعمها في الحلق فلا بأس وإلا فالصحيح أنها لا تفطر سواء كانت في العين أو في الأذن.

----------

